# Swimming!



## ZStotts (May 7, 2013)

Hey All!

Lily went for her first swim today...well, kind of. She tried chasing a duck at our local park and fell into the water.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Cute photo!! Chasing a duck already? It's in her blood... She's a bird dog. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Photo of the month????

V Possible 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Photo of the month????
> 
> V Possible
> 
> Hobbsy


I agree Hobbsy,


----------



## ZStotts (May 7, 2013)

Thank you! 

What is photo of the month?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The forum is hosting a monthly photo competition and possibly turning the winning submissions into a calendar. Post your photo in this thread http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8541.0.html to be considered.


----------

